# Scouting Report Please: Massanutten - Eagle Trace at Killy Court



## strandlover (May 6, 2010)

I recently purchased a TS at Eagle Trace at Killy Court, pretty much sight unseen.  Since it was almost free, floats 1-52, I figured that the risk is manageable.

I have been reading many reviews about Eagle Trace at Killy Court, many unfavorable.  The pictures on the Massanutten web site show basic but clean.  The HOA newsletter states many updates were made in 2009 with many more planned for 2010.  The updates included lamps, valances, flat screen TVs, DVDs, night stands, etc.

Has anyone been there recently and can attest to these updates?

Many thanks TUGgers!

PS: the membership fee to TUG is probably the best money I have spent (um invested)!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## DeniseM (May 6, 2010)

Have you read the TUG reviews for this property?  Tuggers rate it 6.29, which is not a great rating.


----------



## strandlover (May 6, 2010)

Yes, I have read the reviews.  I was hoping to get something more recent and spontaneous.  As I mention, the HOA newsletter says that units are being refurbished.

Thanks...


----------



## DeniseM (May 6, 2010)

Here's some *more info.* from the old posts.


----------



## JLarg (May 6, 2010)

We stayed there a few years ago.  Massanutten is not a luxury resort.  It is a very nice area, lots of things to do, etc.  But, I think the premium of the resort is the area, not the units themselves.  We were perfectly satisfied with the unit we were in (actually in the Summit), so I don't have any knowledge of the unit you actually bought.  But, I know the area and remember seeing them.  Probably not much help, but my 2 cents...


----------



## birddog31 (Jun 22, 2016)

Have they upgraded or remodeled the units here. Is there any recommendations for this area?? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 22, 2016)

Eagle Trace at Killy Court is my least favorite section at Massanutten.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 22, 2016)

*Eagle Trace at Killy Court units check in on Saturday*

_
2016 Maintenances Fees $555_

Considered a standard accommodation by RCI, Eagle Trace at Killy Ct units are in two three-story hotel style buildings. Units are two bedroom, each unit sleeping 6 (comfortably). 

The unit can be locked out to a one-bedroom condo, which sleeps four, and a simple bedroom unit that sleeps two. The B side that sleeps two must be used at the resort as RCI will not accept a spacebanking of the B side separate from the A side.


----------



## birddog31 (Jun 22, 2016)

Just booked a week in August from $199 deal. 2br full kitchen. Never even looked the place over.... Just took the offer Elliot thinking. Hopefully it's not a complete dump. : /

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

